# Oberon for iPad mini



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be getting an iPad mini soon, and I'm thinking about cases.  I had an Oberon Tree of life on my Kindle2, and I miss it.  I am wondering if anyone has one on their iPad  mini, and whether it add too much weight or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I still have my velcro Oberon from my K2 - I used it on my iPad Mini for a few days and it was a near perfect fit.  But I didn't use it long because for me it did, indeed, add too much weight to the Mini.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

My first cover was an Invellop that was very thin and light. Great cover but I actually settled on something with a little more bulk and a hand strap which makes it easier for me to feel I have a good grip on it without my thumb getting sore from holding on too tight. If the one I found didn't work out I had thought about an Oberon although I am not fond of the corner straps. This is the one I went with - you can find a better price on other sites or Amazon.
http://www.marware.com/axis-ipad-mini-case


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I do not have a mini yet (waiting for retina).  I do have an Oberon medium sleeve so I will be prepared.  My Nexus 7 is in an Oberon cover and it does make it heavy.  I have played a lot with a mini and think that mine will be useful naked as it will be used primarily for reading books.  It will be used primarily at home.


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, everyone! 
In my "travels" online, I came across this case:
http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/moshi-versacover-for-ipad-mini/
I like that it is light and the origami appeals to my inner geek.


----------

